# $10,000 for a Gold Apple watch



## imaCoolRobot

Talk about a flipping waste of money! 
I can think of a hundred better ways to spend money. 
Rip away.


----------



## Domo

You weren't thinking about buying a _stainless steeeeeeel _one were you??? :-d


----------



## brrrdn

chuasam said:


> I can think of a hundred better ways to spend money.


But you don't think like the apple fanboys.


----------



## UnknownSekonda

Technology must be so advance then.


----------



## Jrsnow

Only 100?




I can think of 10,000. :-d


----------



## MisterHo

chuasam said:


> Talk about a flipping waste of money!
> I can think of a hundred better ways to spend money.
> Rip away.


I bet OP is first in line before launch day.


----------



## sleepyhead123

I'll buy one from someone desperate to flip their gold iWatch 1 for iWatch 2 and willing to sell for cheaper than the price of the gold it has in it. :-d


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Pretty sure Apple fans will start saying that this beats Rolex, Omega and whole Swiss family in terms of quality and style.


----------



## mike120

What I can't get past is the price difference between the Stainless models...... $500 difference between the one with the silicon band and the bracelet model?! Who do they think they are, a Swiss brand ;-)?


----------



## Sgt. Angle

If it's a limited edition I bet they sell out in no time. Wonder who will be the first to post one here on the WRUW threads.


----------



## alx007

Yeah, I agree - the price is absurd. And the Apple watch still didn't touch my heart strings, especially now that all details are revealed. But I have to give a few things for them:

They added a few nice touches and nods for us, watch enthusiasts. Some examples? The variety of straps, including some WIS favorites, like the milanese mesh. Also, the clean face with sweeping seconds hands. Another thing: the case sizes being standard watch sizes. And the materials being somewhat traditional. Those were nice - especially when you see Android Wear and the Android Wear crowd. Android wear feels much more like a "wearable wrist device" than a smartwatch. 

Also, yes, $10k is a lot of money for a piece of bling that will have obsolete guts within a year. But, in their defense, the gold they are using is hublot's Magic Gold, from what I've read. That is also nice. Like it or not, it's cool to see a company like Apple, and what is their take on a "watch for the future".

So no, the Apple watch is not for me. But I see what they are doing, and I think it's a much nicer approach to a smartwatch than the other alternatives out there. As a WIS, as much as I could, I felt complimented. Interesting stuff may follow in the years to come. We'll see...


----------



## gouverneur

Tricky question is, will they see gen1 consumers willing to drop another 10k to get gen2 or gen3 a year later?

Or will they offer to upgrade the internal/tech components (kind of like the equivalent of a watch service fee) for something like $350-$1,000?

Cannot imagine dropping 10k for two years of wearing.


----------



## LeopardBear

gouverneur said:


> Tricky question is, will they see gen1 consumers willing to drop another 10k to get gen2 or gen3 a year later?
> 
> Or will they offer to upgrade the internal/tech components (kind of like the equivalent of a watch service fee) for something like $350-$1,000?
> 
> Cannot imagine dropping 10k for two years of wearing.


Just looking at pictures from the case it seems like it would be hard to upgrade the internals just due to there not seeming to be ports. Even so, though, g2 or g3 probably is going to have different sensor parts, different wireless hardware, etc, so it seems to me that being able to upgrade to them will just be new hardware in old case.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I had the first iPod, I have an iPhone and several MacBook Pros, iBook.
My current computer is a fully loaded iMac 27"
But this watch makes me want to turn in my Fanboy card.


brrrdn said:


> But you don't think like the apple fanboys.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

MisterHo said:


> I bet OP is first in line before launch day.


No way! I'm getting the Nomos Club.


----------



## enkidu

I don't think it's any more absurd than the price difference between steel Daytona and gold Daytona. Same movement, different case, different price. From a strict utility standpoint it's clearly absurd, but from a luxury goods standpoint (which any watch over $1k is a luxury good) it fits in with the existing market structure and norms.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

but think of the depreciation. In 5 years, the Daytona will still be worth a lot, the Apple watch will be a nice paperweight.


enkidu said:


> I don't think it's any more absurd than the price difference between steel Daytona and gold Daytona. Same movement, different case, different price. From a strict utility standpoint it's clearly absurd, but from a luxury goods standpoint (which any watch over $1k is a luxury good) it fits in with the existing market structure and norms.


----------



## Toothbras

The people paying $10k for a gold smart watch don't give a crap about buying another one in two years, they are going after folks with a LOT of disposable income for these, then as a person buying the $500 version you feel like you're getting a deal compared to those ridiculous gold cases models


----------



## Splinter Faction

From a WIS point of view, is this even a "watch"? I'm not trying to start an argument, and I like Apple designs, but it seems more to be a watch-like wrist computer.


----------



## T1meout

One aspect in favor of the watch is that it will most likely have limitless dail options.


----------



## LadyTime

Erm....

No thanks.


----------



## Lord Monocle

Meanwhile Pebble is quietly coming out with color e-ink and 7-day battery life for about $200 and nobody but me is excited. I have enough screens to touch, thanks.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Unless I missed it and the battery is replaceable, Apple's "planned obsolescence" business model is in play here too. My wife just bought a new iPhone this past weekend because her 2 year old iPhone couldn't hold a charge for more than an hour or so. (I'm on Android.) Just wait a couple of years 'til everyone who plunked down $10K+ is left with a watch that can't even make it through the business day.


----------



## Jrsnow

To buy one of these, you have to purchase with the knowledge that you're essentially throwing away $10K, as once the watch is outdated, it won't even be worth the spot price of the gold it contains. If that's ok with you, then no judgment, but I really don't think any comparison can be made between this and an 18K cased mechanical from a reputable company. Pieces like that stand the test of time and are always functional and desirable.


----------



## BigSeikoFan

Lord Monocle said:


> Meanwhile Pebble is quietly coming out with color e-ink and 7-day battery life for about $200 and nobody but me is excited. I have enough screens to touch, thanks.


I don't know much about Pebbles but a 7-day battery?? How do you charge that baby? Do you plug it in like a phone?


----------



## mpalmer

A 10k mechanical watch can last a lifetime. How long will these smart watches last before they are obsolete?


----------



## luth_ukail

the gold watch.. haha. 

apple should come up with a definite plan on how to dispose of the watch and keep the customer update on a newer watch. 

probably melt the gold and replace it after 2 years and built a new one? 

LOL.


----------



## Stellite

I'm holding out for the platinum version.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Stellite said:


> I'm holding out for the platinum version.


With diamonds to match my grill.


----------



## falcon4311

I'll be in line right behind chuasam with my Timbits and coffee.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

err..no thanks. This feels like the beginning of the end for Apple.
Trying to add value by using precious metals...for shame!


falcon4311 said:


> I'll be in line right behind chuasam with my Timbits and coffee.


----------



## Cannonball

I will be getting the 38mm Sport model. First run too.

After having it for a few years, I'll have a better idea of how I want to upgrade.

Being an Apple product, and getting my emails off it for work, it will be a write-off anyway.

But $10 Grand is almost an insult to a 20+ year Apple user like myself.


----------



## Stellite

chuasam said:


> err..no thanks. This feels like the beginning of the end for Apple.
> Trying to add value by using precious metals...for shame!


oh, c'mon. Apple is like crack to millions. They will sell every single gold version they make quickly. We may not care, but you can bet those things will go fast. I am always amazed at how apple can sell anything. They take away gorilla glass after their 3gs and they still sell more. Crazy. My kids can't get enough of those things. And they crack the screen every year.


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing

Reminds me a bit of this item...










Many of the early LED models by Omega, Pulsar and Hamilton were clad in gold. This is a Hamilton with a 10kt case. And apparently some of them cost similar or even more than various Rolex models back in the early - mid-70's.

As collectible "investments" however, pretty awful. Most were probably victims of rust, exploding batteries or just plain being thrown into the trash as outdated technology. Only now some like the Omega LEDs or early Pulsars are starting to get some high-ish prices on the 'Bay - but adjusted for what was originally paid for them in the 1970's - not very good. Especially if you compare buying any sports Rolex model in the 70's instead...

I'd assume these Apple watches maybe will have the same fate.


----------



## Cannonball

Watch Fan in Beijing said:


> I'd assume these Apple watches maybe will have the same fate.


Not if cellular data plans have anything to do with it. It will be a much faster turnover.


----------



## Mediocre

Looking forward to the first Edition series iWatch that I run across. I have a feeling the conversation will be delightful.....


----------



## ferrarif1fan

Excuse me...how many people on WUS have spent over $10K on a watch. I'm sure plenty. Luxury products exist so that people with LOTS of money can spend MORE money than the people with less money for normal stuff. Why drive a $30K car when you can drive a $300K car? Why wear a $500 suit when you can wear a $5K suit? Why have a $50 purse when you can buy a $500 purse? The gold iWatch will be exactly the same. Why buy a $500 stainless iWatch when you can afford to spend $10K on a gold one? The principle is the same. It's not exactly what it is...it's what it costs that makes certain people buy it. 

You gotta hand it to companies that start luxury brands. Spend a few more dollars on materials and workmanship and charge 10-50 times more than the normal stuff.


----------



## MrDagon007

mike120 said:


> What I can't get past is the price difference between the Stainless models...... $500 difference between the one with the silicon band and the bracelet model?! Who do they think they are, a Swiss brand ;-)?


Quite honestly the bracelet looks like a piece of exceptional engineering and precision manufacture. I am curious to examine it in real. It is impressive how you can resize it without tools. It looks as good as any bracelet from anyone to me (while I already enjoy the similarly priced Damasko bracelet).


----------



## watermanxxl

I say...if you've got the "scratch"...then itch it. lol Seems like a waste to me...says the guy with the burgeoning watch collection. Money; it's just a means to an end...


----------



## Likestheshiny

I think that Apple basically had no choice but to offer a very expensive solid-gold watch -- the mere fact that it exists gives the entire Apple Watch ecosystem credibility.

And, more narrowly, Apple knows perfectly well that there is a small but dedicated market of wealthy buyers who use Apple products as a way of demonstrating their wealth. A ten-grand watch that will be obsolete in two years? That's one of the best casual demonstrations of wealth and status you're likely to find. _Everyone _will recognize it, and _everyone _will know what it means. Rolex could up its advertising budget tenfold and a gold Rolex _still _wouldn't be as recognizable and have as clear a meaning as a gold Apple Watch. The people who buy this aren't buying it for the watch, and they're getting exactly what they paid for.

Me, I don't care at all about the watch. I don't use (or want) an iPhone, so the watch is useless to me. But I'm thrilled about the new straps. There are some very good designs, _really _clever stuff. If the quality and comfort are high, this could really make an impact on strap design for conventional luxury watches.


----------



## atomicfront

These watches seem pointless to me as you need an IPhone for them to work. Who is going to pay 10k for a watch that will be obsolete in three years and not supported in 7?

I am not against Smart watches. I might consider one if they were really smart and you didn't need a phone for them to function. What happens if you buy a new phone. Will the watch become landfill material at that point?


----------



## atomicfront

Fred G. Unn said:


> Unless I missed it and the battery is replaceable, Apple's "planned obsolescence" business model is in play here too. My wife just bought a new iPhone this past weekend because her 2 year old iPhone couldn't hold a charge for more than an hour or so. (I'm on Android.) Just wait a couple of years 'til everyone who plunked down $10K+ is left with a watch that can't even make it through the business day.


Samsung phones are much worse than IPhones. My Samsung didn't even last a year.


----------



## valmak

ChronoTraveler said:


> Pretty sure Apple fans will start saying that this beats Rolex, Omega and whole Swiss family in terms of quality and style.


Hodinkee said this about the $500 model.


----------



## valmak

I don't know why people are getting offended by the Apple Watch Edition. Apple is a business. Their goal is to make profit. People like the ........... will gladly shell out the $10k for it. Why would they sell it for $1,000 when they can sell it for 10x as much?


----------



## atomicfront

ChronoTraveler said:


> Pretty sure Apple fans will start saying that this beats Rolex, Omega and whole Swiss family in terms of quality and style.


Well saying you beat Omega and Rolex in style isn't saying much. Need to raise the bar a little higher than watches that haven't updated their styling a in over 30"years.


----------



## Deledda

What do you think the Patek 3414 would cost to make today? Rather see that get debated.


----------



## alx007

I actually think Apple is being very smart putting out a limited edition, precious metal watch. As this service will show, there is an audience for such type of product: Computer Choppers - Exclusive Customizer of 24kt Gold Macbook Pro, 24kt Gold Macbook Air, 24kt Gold iPhone 3G

Or this phone: World's Most Expensive iPhone 5: Stuart Hughes Sells Speciality Black Diamond Phone For $15.3 Million

What about this? Million Dollar iPhone: Jewellers create gold version with 700 diamonds | Daily Mail Online

So, in the end of the day, what Apple is doing is just catering to its upper tier audience, a niche market, in a way. After all, the $10k watch is not going to represent much more than 0.01% of all the Apple watches made. Just like only a fraction of the watches sold in the world are mechanical. And of those, only a fraction is made of precious metals.

But I bet you the gold Apple watch will generate a nice chunk of the revenue of the Apple watch sales. Just like mechanicals make up for a pretty share of the revenue, despite the fairly small share of total units sold.

And believe me - $10k may be a lot of money for you and me, but I can almost bet that the person who drops $10k for an Apple Watch most likely didn't have to save for years to get it. And cares very little if they have to spend another $10k again next year.

Sometimes we need to stop being so judgmental about other people's tastes. Because I can almost guarantee that the fact that a lot of folks here spend thousands of dollars on to get their grails sound crazy to anyone who is not into watches. I know I probably sound like an Apple fanboy. I like their products, but disagree with a lot of the hoopla about Apple. But one thing we have to hand to them: they put out good designs, and making money is the one thing those guys know how to do. So I don't think they are putting out a gold watch just because.

And in closing, some more Apple bling and other eyesores:







































PS: and if I may say so, the Apple watch is a much nicer rendition than when a watch company tries to make a "high end phone". Doubt it?


----------



## BarracksSi

Remember, guys, this is a whole new category in a lot of ways.

I don't expect that the Apple Watch will get superseded, and obsoleted, and _unsupported_ nearly as quickly as anyone's phones. It's a relatively simple device, right? No camera means that it doesn't have to update with improved image sensor technology; no cellular radio means that it doesn't have to keep up with carrier network upgrades; a display that's already got a high pixel density doesn't need upgrading, either. What it needs to keep up with is the connection to an iPhone, and that's just Bluetooth LE, which has been standard since the iPhone 5.

The first iPhone, and I believe the first iPods as well, will still sync up with new Macs, too. True, their OSes are far behind now, and getting past the early iPods' FireWire takes a little extra trickery, but that doesn't mean that they're inoperable.

I'm also guessing that it will be possible to swap the internals for a new version when the time comes, and for less than a new Sport model would cost. If -- _IF_ -- my hunch is correct and the internals aren't wired to the case, then it would be a whole lot easier than doing any repair work on an iPhone (which itself isn't impossible, either). Apple will already change the battery in an iPhone for a reasonable price, and for not too much more than a mall kiosk would charge. It would be pretty foolish for Apple to not arrange the same kind of thing for the Watch.

And about the 18k Edition in particular... Well, I'm not that demographic, and I'm not sure I personally know anyone who is. That's just 'cuz I don't make that much money. But, I've seen people with really nice houses and really nice cars, like having a driveway with both a Porsche Cayenne and a 911, plus an E-Class Merc as a daily banger. This is the kind of crowd that's not going to cheap out by settling for a steel or aluminum Apple Watch. Those are materials for forks and soda cans, not luxury items.

Plus, to be honest, if I'm ever in the position to drop $15k on a gold watch, I'd also take a seriously long look at one of these.


----------



## Jay_k

Well, I don't know about you all, but I'm going to get the steel 42mm with the Milanese bracelet (which seems to be the best strap for the price). At $699 it seems to be worth the extra couple hundred bucks compared to the other smart watches out there, just like you might take a $1500 Longines over say a $500 Orient just because you prefer the looks of the Longines (random example folks!! nothing against either brand).

For me it doesn't have anything to do with haute horlogerie, I'm just curious to see how it feels to have all this information right there on my wrist. The only thing I need to figure out is how to combine it with my Black Bay...

And yes, $17k for the gold version is insane, but as others already mentioned, they will sell out regardless. BTW, am I the only one who thinks it's nuts to wear a $10k gold watch on a rubber strap?? And doesn't that make the clasp on the $17k version close to $7k?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah

I still can't judge pass they fact they don't called the product "iWatch" but "Apple Watch" instead....


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Utterly crass. What's next? a Solid Gold iMac?


Likestheshiny said:


> I think that Apple basically had no choice but to offer a very expensive solid-gold watch -- the mere fact that it exists gives the entire Apple Watch ecosystem credibility.
> 
> And, more narrowly, Apple knows perfectly well that there is a small but dedicated market of wealthy buyers who use Apple products as a way of demonstrating their wealth. A ten-grand watch that will be obsolete in two years? That's one of the best casual demonstrations of wealth and status you're likely to find. _Everyone _will recognize it, and _everyone _will know what it means. Rolex could up its advertising budget tenfold and a gold Rolex _still _wouldn't be as recognizable and have as clear a meaning as a gold Apple Watch. The people who buy this aren't buying it for the watch, and they're getting exactly what they paid for.
> 
> Me, I don't care at all about the watch. I don't use (or want) an iPhone, so the watch is useless to me. But I'm thrilled about the new straps. There are some very good designs, _really _clever stuff. If the quality and comfort are high, this could really make an impact on strap design for conventional luxury watches.


----------



## mleok

At the end of the day, it's no more crazy than a $10K Vertu Signature Touch cell phone.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

When I heard about the 10k gold model I just thought that it makes total sense. 

Does not mean it's worth it as an item or has to hold up against its substitutes, it does not, and it does not have to.


----------



## BarracksSi

Jay_k said:


> Well, I don't know about you all, but I'm going to get the steel 42mm with the Milanese bracelet (which seems to be the best strap for the price).


I have several options floating around in my head now, and the Milanese bracelet is one of them. I'd probably end up with the black Sport model, but I'd also consider the steel Watch on a rubber strap and adding one of the leather straps to dress it up.


----------



## mleok

BarracksSi said:


> I have several options floating around in my head now, and the Milanese bracelet is one of them. I'd probably end up with the black Sport model, but I'd also consider the steel Watch on a rubber strap and adding one of the leather straps to dress it up.


The Milanese bracelet is quite interesting, but I don't know about having to thread the bracelet through the bottom fixed bar every time you put it on, but I guess it makes it much more secure, since it's only held together with a magnetic clasp.


----------



## Lelocle

It is a few hundred dollars worth of gold, for the same watch they sell at $399.

Pay $10,000 for something that wont work and be obsolete in a couple of years.

or, spend it in a real watch that you can pass down through generations.

Can't wait for the news that they sold 20 million $400 dollar Aluminum watches, because for Stainless Steel and Sapphire you have to pay $600. The $400 one is Aluminum and ION-X crystal. So you know what's going to happen the first time you ding it against a wall.


----------



## Jay_k

mleok said:


> The Milanese bracelet is quite interesting, but I don't know about having to thread the bracelet through the bottom fixed bar every time you put it on, but I guess it makes it much more secure, since it's only held together with a magnetic clasp.
> 
> View attachment 3241490


I don't think you need to loop it through every time, just loosen it enough to take it off your wrist. It even looks like the metal tip might not even fit through the hole.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok

Jay_k said:


> I don't think you need to loop it through every time, just loosen it enough to take it off your wrist. It even looks like the metal tip might not even fit through the hole.


Good point.


----------



## mleok

alx007 said:


> Sometimes we need to stop being so judgmental about other people's tastes. Because I can almost guarantee that the fact that a lot of folks here spend thousands of dollars on to get their grails sound crazy to anyone who is not into watches.


They need to make every noobie (and many of the regulars) on this forum read this.


----------



## mleok

They seem to have put quite a bit of thought into how the bracelet is sized as well. It appears to be similar to the approach used in the IWC Ingenieur.


----------



## Lelocle

mleok said:


> They seem to have put quite a bit of thought into how the bracelet is sized as well. It appears to be similar to the approach used in the IWC Ingenieur.
> 
> View attachment 3241826


I am sure Apple had a line up of the finest Swiss watches to copy as much as they could from them.


----------



## mleok

Lelocle said:


> I am sure Apple had a line up of the finest Swiss watches to copy as much as they could from them.


At least they took the effort to do so.


----------



## alx007

Lelocle said:


> I am sure Apple had a line up of the finest Swiss watches to copy as much as they could from them.


And that's bad because...???

You know, repeating my point here, but as a WIS, I'm glad someone got the dude from Ikepod on staff. And put some thought on the aesthetics that appeal to watch enthusiasts. And tried to rethink what was already out there. I have a million of bad things to talk about smartwatches. Having a computer company draw inspiration from the stuff we like definitely is not one of them.


----------



## alx007

About pricing, forget about the 10k for a second - the most ludicrous thing to me was the fact that a gold watch with a rubber band is 10k, but if you want a leather strap with gold buckle with it, price jumps to 17k. Just like that!


----------



## Lelocle

alx007 said:


> And that's bad because...???
> 
> You know, repeating my point here, but as a WIS, I'm glad someone got the dude from Ikepod on staff. And put some thought on the aesthetics that appeal to watch enthusiasts. And tried to rethink what was already out there. I have a million of bad things to talk about smartwatches. Having a computer company draw inspiration from the stuff we like definitely is not one of them.


I never said it was bad.

He said it looked like IWC. I said they probably had fine Swiss watches to copy things from....

?

Not sure why you assume that was said in a negative way. I said it as a matter of fact.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Just watched the watch part of the keynote now.

I think it's odd that some bracelets cost the same as the unit itself. 
Also don't quite buy the fuss about the 316L steel and machining, very standard. 

Even if these watches get a lot better, and they will, to the point where they are omnipresent and as must-have as a smartphone is (remember when you thought you won't need one?), it will only ever live on the right wrist. They should start making models with the crown on the left for people like us that won't take their mechanicals off


----------



## Lelocle

justbecauseIcan said:


> Just watched the watch part of the keynote now.
> 
> I think it's odd that some bracelets cost the same as the unit itself.
> Also don't quite buy the fuss about the 316L steel and machining, very standard.
> 
> Even if these watches get a lot better, and they will, to the point where they are omnipresent and as must-have as a smartphone is (remember when you thought you won't need one?), it will only ever live on the right wrist. They should start making models with the crown on the left for people like us that won't take their mechanicals off


Apple will say they invented 316L steel.

Pricing never makes sense.. The new Macbook costs as much as the Macbook Pro even though it can do 1/3 of the work. But it is shiny and comes in Gold.

iPad Mini 3. Costs more than the iPad Mini 2 even though it is the exact same tablet, exact same hardware, only shiny and Gold.

and that wasn't negative either. Just fact.


----------



## mleok

Lelocle said:


> The new Macbook costs as much as the Macbook Pro even though it can do 1/3 of the work.


That's unfair. Miniaturization comes at a price premium, and a performance penalty.


----------



## Lelocle

mleok said:


> That's unfair. Miniaturization comes at a price premium, and a performance penalty.


They managed it with my iPad Air 2 and it cost me half as much to get as much work done.

If you look at their line up of all their products, their prices make no sense whatsoever. They have a Macbook Pro with a DVD drive that has been selling since 2012, for $1,099. So you get a 3 year old laptop for $1,099 but the miniaturized super thin latest and greatest for $1,299.... $200 bucks more..

haha


----------



## mleok

Lelocle said:


> They managed it with my iPad Air 2 and it cost me half as much to get as much work done.


I'm willing to withhold judgement until I try out the new Macbook. In what sense do you think that the Macbook is only capable of 1/3 the work of a Macbook Pro? In practical terms, processor speed has not been the limiting factor in most consumer grade applications for some time. The greatest practical performance boost with the new Macbook Air and Macbook Pro is likely to be due to the use of faster flash memory for the SSD.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I need my iMac for work but I'm definitely turning in my Apple Fanboy card. I feel insulted by this latest spate of tomfoolery. It's become more a fashion brand with shiny computers rather than serious work machines that happen to look good too.


----------



## Lelocle

mleok said:


> I'm willing to withhold judgement until I try out the new Macbook. In what sense do you think that the Macbook is only capable of 1/3 the work of a Macbook Pro? In practical terms, processor speed has not been the limiting factor in most consumer grade applications for some time. The greatest practical performance boost with the new Macbook Air and Macbook Pro is likely to be due to the use of faster flash memory for the SSD.


As soon as you put it under any sort of heavy multitasking or work with say, iMovie or anything like that, the CPU is going to throttle down to nothing making it usable only for typing documents, post on facebook and that sort of thing.

Yes.. For the regular consumer, that would do. But then again. you can also do that with an iPad and pay half the price. Most people just browse the internet, watch youtube and post on facebook. i also have MS Office on my iPad. I do all my document work there. For a keyboard you can use any bluetooth keyboard. The Apple keyboard works great.

I'm sure it will sell, but they're not selling it to me. I don't see the value in it. $1,299 for what I can do with an iPad.

Not to mention, it only has 1 port. If you forget to charge it and you have it hooked up to a projector, giving a presentation at work for example, how are you going to charge it and project at the same time?

I guess Apple will have more little cables to buy for that situation.

i still think, if you're going thin, the Macbook Air is a great laptop. If you're paying $1,299, go with the Pro. it is already super thin.

It would be something else if The New Macbook started at $1,099, and they discontinued the 3 year old Pro and the macbook air.

Then you have the super thin Macbook. Call it the new Macbook Air, then the Pros.


----------



## Crunchy

I know 10 different people already trying to get their hands on the 10k apple watch. These are the folks who fly $10k/hour jets, wear $65k dead reptile ........ and drink $3k bottles of wine a night. At least the apple watch will become paperweight, the $3k wine turns to p*ss.


----------



## HaydenWI

I still can't get over the stupid name. The base model, just Apple Watch. Fine. Then they have the "Sport" edition of the Apple Watch, also fine.

Then, the Apple Watch 'Edition' edition... Who came up with that? It has to be the dumbest name they could have possibly used.


----------



## Lelocle

Anyway... This is about a watch that will be obsolete in a couple of years.

Wait until they release the first update for Apple watch. Let's see if it kills the battery life or some other boloney. haha..$10,000 watch that you have to charge 2-3 times a day..


----------



## Lelocle

Hayden Lindwall said:


> I still can't get over the stupid name. The base model, just Apple Watch. Fine. Then they have the "Sport" edition of the Apple Watch, also fine.
> 
> Then, the Apple Watch 'Edition' edition... Who came up with that? It has to be the dumbest name they could have possibly used.


The same guy who came up with this one


----------



## mleok

Lelocle said:


> As soon as you put it under any sort of heavy multitasking or work with say, iMovie or anything like that, the CPU is going to throttle down to nothing making it usable only for typing documents, post on facebook and that sort of thing.
> 
> Yes.. For the regular consumer, that would do. But then again. you can also do that with an iPad and pay half the price. Most people just browse the internet, watch youtube and post on facebook. i also have MS Office on my iPad. I do all my document work there. For a keyboard you can use any bluetooth keyboard. The Apple keyboard works great.
> 
> I'm sure it will sell, but they're not selling it to me. I don't see the value in it. $1,299 for what I can do with an iPad.
> 
> Not to mention, it only has 1 port. If you forget to charge it and you have it hooked up to a projector, giving a presentation at work for example, how are you going to charge it and project at the same time?


All I have to say is OS X vs iOS. You can't run MATLAB, Mathematica, Maple, or TeX on an iPad.

As for giving a presentation, if you look at the USB-C to VGA adaptors they've listed on the Apple store, it includes USB-A, VGA, and a power connector.


----------



## StufflerMike

Thread moved.


----------



## alx007

Lelocle said:


> Apple will say they invented 316L steel.
> 
> Pricing never makes sense.. The new Macbook costs as much as the Macbook Pro even though it can do 1/3 of the work. But it is shiny and comes in Gold.
> 
> iPad Mini 3. Costs more than the iPad Mini 2 even though it is the exact same tablet, exact same hardware, only shiny and Gold.
> 
> and that wasn't negative either. Just fact.


The JLC Master Ultra Thin costs as much as the Master Control. And it isn't even automatic. In fact, it doesn't even have a seconds hand. Just because it's all thin and shiny.... I just don't get it!

And what about that watch that is dearer to you, it seems, the Tissot Le Locle? There is a power reserve model that costs almost 3x as much as the base watch. But doesn't do 3x as much! Go figure!

I could keep drawing these analogies all day long, but I think you get it by now. I just think your comparisons have to be a little more accurate. After all, a macbook air (and the new macbook) caters to a completely different audience than a macbook pro - people who'd rather carry a less capable 2lb computer than a power house that will weight 2x as much easily. And the iPad mini 2 is not the same tablet - is last year's model, and if Apple can make a buck selling last year's model for people who don't mind getting it for a little less., why wouldn't them? There are watches that were never discontinued for the very same reason - the Le Locle, for example - Tissot keeps selling the old model, even though they put out a couple of new ones in the past few years...

Maybe it's posts like this that made me feel your comment about Apple getting cues from the Swiss watch industry sound negative. In the end of the day, it's very easy to find problems when we compare apples to oranges. And to make mistakes when we judge other people's (apple consumers) attitudes without looking at our(WIS') own.

Just my two cents.


----------



## jbg7474

Kinda reminds me of this: Eight People Bought Useless $1,000 iPhone App | WIRED


----------



## jbg7474

I would also say that we in the WIS community ought to have a better understanding of Venblen goods than most. And the Apple Watch Edition is nothing if not a Venblen good. The real news here is the direction that Apple seems to be taking, in that they are attempting to be both an affordable luxury company AND a flat-out luxury company at the same time. Most other companies have tried to use different brands to do that in the past.


----------



## RBleigh81

there are plenty of people on this forum who drop 10k on a watch for 2 years wear. hell I read someone's post yesterday after spending ~3k on a watch with a dated card of 2/15/15 they were selling because in truth they really wanted a black bay instead. the truth is apple is likely to make a pretty penny on this watch as there are plenty of people out there who absolutely have to have their iPhone iMac iPad etc. branding is king, now proudly show me your rolex


----------



## watchloco

mleok said:


> At the end of the day, it's no more crazy than a $10K Vertu Signature Touch cell phone.


So true and on that note a Gold IPhone. Wait I already have one, its not solid gold or gold plated but it is Gold none the less.


----------



## ccapri

For me is one of the most unfair deals that I've heard from any company, an 100 dollar innards watch for 10000... and 7000 for a leather strap...

It's a sad day for Apple, the day they stop being cool and start being superfluous, pretending to be luxurious...
They will sell, of course,  I'm sure it will sell. 
But from the branding point of view, IMHO is a big mistake.

Of course, apple will survive and will have a great year, as usual...

And yes, I have a lot of Apple products.;-)


----------



## broehldmd

mleok said:


> They seem to have put quite a bit of thought into how the bracelet is sized as well. It appears to be similar to the approach used in the IWC Ingenieur.
> 
> View attachment 3241826


Sorry. I just don't think that bracelet is attractive at all. It may be well thought out but as far as aesthetics are concerned, the Milanese strap is far better looking in my opinion. I am on the fence on this one. I want a new workout watch that I can use to cycle, golf, run, lift weights, etc. I thought this watch might have delivered but doesn't appear so. I thought I would be their target audience as I own several timepieces that are considered luxury and I own several iPods, iPads, 27" iMac, several iPhones etc. just don't see myself purchasing this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

broehldmd said:


> I am on the fence on this one. I want a new workout watch that I can use to cycle, golf, run, lift weights, etc. I thought this watch might have delivered but doesn't appear so.


I'm on the fence, too, but still leaning towards getting a Watch (or should the correct grammar be, "..._an_ Watch"?). The one thing that my Garmin Forerunner 410 definitely has over the Watch is ANT+, which lets it work with a foot pod or, in my case, a bicycle crank/speed sensor.

But, tech developments since the 410 have outdated several of its features. Newer GPS chips can find signals faster and by using less power, its touch bezel is superseded by touch screens (even among Garmin's lineup), accelerometers on phones and smartwatches take the place of the foot pod (notice that the Nike+ sensor has all but evaporated, too), and new heart rate sensors take the place of the Garmin's chest strap.

Maybe I should sell off my 410 as a fitness watch, get a/n Watch Sport to take its place on my wrist, and get a basic Garmin bike computer to basically live on the bike.

Meh. There's no _wrong_ answer, just _different_ answers. I should stop overthinking these things.


----------



## NickJacobLee

I'll just sell my car and my left kidney, take a loan and work in Subway for the next 7 years to pay my debts for that 10k gold watch. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## broehldmd

BarracksSi said:


> I'm on the fence, too, but still leaning towards getting a Watch (or should the correct grammar be, "..._an_ Watch"?). The one thing that my Garmin Forerunner 410 definitely has over the Watch is ANT+, which lets it work with a foot pod or, in my case, a bicycle crank/speed sensor.
> 
> But, tech developments since the 410 have outdated several of its features. Newer GPS chips can find signals faster and by using less power, its touch bezel is superseded by touch screens (even among Garmin's lineup), accelerometers on phones and smartwatches take the place of the foot pod (notice that the Nike+ sensor has all but evaporated, too), and new heart rate sensors take the place of the Garmin's chest strap.
> 
> Maybe I should sell off my 410 as a fitness watch, get a/n Watch Sport to take its place on my wrist, and get a basic Garmin bike computer to basically live on the bike.
> 
> Meh. There's no _wrong_ answer, just _different_ answers. I should stop overthinking these things.


Yeah. I am not so sure about the heart rate monitor on the wrist though. At least with the Fitbit, I have tested it against a finger probe heart rate monitor and it was off by as much as 10 beats per minute. Whereas my outdate polar FT80 is dead on every time. Maybe apple's design will be better than the Fitbit . I am definitely waiting until after launch to make a decision. Wait for the utility and see if it fits my needs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchvaultnyc

When I first heard about this, I was a bit surprised. But then it actually makes sense. It's a halo product, not unlike low-production / low profit sports cars that mainstream manufacturers make. *Its purpose is not to sell lots of units, but to raise the image of the the entire line*

For example, if I have a $100 dessert, and sell it next to a $10 dessert, _the buyer will feel that the $10 dessert is much more valuable_ and will thus buy it and be happier with it. This is a well-known marketing tactic.


----------



## alx007

broudie said:


> When I first heard about this, I was a bit surprised. But then it actually makes sense. It's a halo product, not unlike low-production / low profit sports cars that mainstream manufacturers make. *Its purpose is not to sell lots of units, but to raise the image of the the entire line*
> 
> For example, if I have a $100 dessert, and sell it next to a $10 dessert, _the buyer will feel that the $10 dessert is much more valuable_ and will thus buy it and be happier with it. This is a well-known marketing tactic.


Good point.


----------



## omegafan2015

Sgt. Angle said:


> If it's a limited edition I bet they sell out in no time. Wonder who will be the first to post one here on the WRUW threads.


Bunch of people will buy it to show on youtube and get advertising money ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi

omegafan2015 said:


> Bunch of people will buy it to show on youtube and get advertising money ;-)


Genius! Dang, if that will work, I'll place my preorder as soon as my greedy little fingers can click my mouse!


----------



## Cannonball

I heard a rumor that Rolex has already made a screen app for it. Price will be around $2000.


----------



## Cannonball

OHH!!!

And another thing (I'm just getting started...), soon people will be able to look at your phone and ask "Why are you still using a phone when you can wear a watch?"


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Cannonball said:


> OHH!!!
> 
> And another thing (I'm just getting started...), soon people will be able to look at your phone and ask "Why are you still using a phone when you can wear a watch?"


You'll still be using a phone too, since the watch doesn't work without it in your pocket..


----------



## Cannonball

justbecauseIcan said:


> You'll still be using a phone too, since the watch doesn't work without it in your pocket..


I won't sync without it being near.

It will still work, and record your every... single... heartbeat...

And we're only talking about version UNO here...


----------



## justbecauseIcan

$14,000 - $24,000 in Australia, love the buzz the outrageous price creates  Is it all positive, I don't think so..


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Creating outrageous prices leads to lots of free publicity.
Apple is crafty.


----------



## atomicfront

Lelocle said:


> Apple will say they invented 316L steel.
> 
> Pricing never makes sense.. The new Macbook costs as much as the Macbook Pro even though it can do 1/3 of the work. But it is shiny and comes in Gold.
> 
> iPad Mini 3. Costs more than the iPad Mini 2 even though it is the exact same tablet, exact same hardware, only shiny and Gold.
> 
> and that wasn't negative either. Just fact.


Well that just means the 2 is cheaper than before the 3 came out so it is a win for anyone with sense.


----------



## Fuel Fire Desire

chuasam said:


> Creating outrageous prices leads to lots of free publicity.
> Apple is crafty.


Exactly.

Many will buy the $350 model and the uneducated will think "OMG, a $10,000 Apple watch!!!"


----------



## justbecauseIcan

Siri is still on the fence...


----------



## Nasir Askar

Rolexes, Omegas, Seiko, Tags, Breitlings, etc always outlive their owners...let see how many owners does iwatch 1 outlives....my guess none


----------



## Fuel Fire Desire

Nasir Askar said:


> Rolexes, Omegas, Seiko, Tags, Breitlings, etc always outlive their owners...let see how many owners does iwatch 1 outlives....my guess none


This is will be outdated and replaced in a year or two, just like any iPad or iPhone.

Though, I'm still running an iPad 2 I got 4 or so years ago, and will probably run until it's no longer supported. If I end up spending $350 on one of these, I'll probably do the same.


----------



## travistan

Nasir Askar said:


> Rolexes, Omegas, Seiko, Tags, Breitlings, etc always outlive their owners...let see how many owners does iwatch 1 outlives....my guess none


Haha! Agree!


----------



## silvertonesx24

What no one seems to be mentioning when citing Veblen goods, status, etc is that this principle, in almost every application I can think of, applies to the entire brand as a whole and not an individual product.

Vertu is a high-tier status brand. You need ~$6k to get in the door. They do not and will never offer $200 phones.
Patek is a high-tier status brand. You need ~$18k to get in the door. They do not and will never offer a $1000 alternative.
Rolls Royce is a high-tier status brand. You need $285k to get in the door. They do not and will never offer a $30k alternative.

Having a $17k Apple watch doesn't give you any brand status, not as long you can get in the door with a highly-popular $349 alternative. And how long do you think it'd take the Chinese to gold wrap a case you could swap (for about 50 bucks), or straight-up Android-copy a gold "Apple watch" itself?

The AWE exists just to get people talking about it, making the bottom of the line seem much more attractive.


----------

